
Show HN: This startup acquisition announcement does not exist - bckygldstn
https://thisstartupacquisitionannouncementdoesnotexist.ajnisbet.com/
======
MacroChip
I love it. Your title caught my eye as I was submitting a GPT2 project as
well! I had the same thought that GPT3 might not be funny because it could be
too accurate.

